# Powder coating



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gettin the `65 GTO repainted and the place doing it has offered to powder coat the frame, firewall and under floor section of the body for a good price. I know it looks great, cleans easy and fast, but will powder coating to kill the value of the car in the long run??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe it will maintain or improve the value, I'm friends with one of the GTOAA judges and I'll ask next time I see him. 
Do they offer powder coating in 60% gloss?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ll find out if they offer 60% gloss. I forgot to mention the core support and inner fender wells can be done too. Will you talk to him soon?? These guys are looking for an answer in the next couple days here. I`m not sure how much this stuff normally costs to do, but they quoted me 500 bucks to sandblast and do everything, that doesn`t sound too bad, does it?? Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve decided against it. The reason for the repainting was to put the car back closer to the way it came off the line. Powder coating would look incredibly awesome, but would take it way far away from what it came from the factory with. For that reason I`m just going to have them shoot it black like it was. The more I think about it....If it was any other kind of street machine I prolly would in a heart beat... just not for an original classic GTO.


----------

